
Weebly (YC W07) launches new service, Android app - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/03/with-over-15m-sites-built-weebly-launches-new-planner-and-mobile-editor-brings-website-creation-service-to-android/
======
peterjamescain
Very big fan of Weebly! excited and impressed about this, and apparently a few
extra eCom features in the pipeline (that would save me using Shopify for the
store component of my site)... I launched my business www.dataGO.co selling
SIMs cards for overseas countries (initially just as a test idea)- was blown
away with sales, and next thing I know I'm in SF and doing partnership deals
with online travel players! wouldn't have been possible otherwise- thanks
David and co..

------
playhard
Strikingly would be a good acquisition for Weebly

